# Coming to Virginia Beach



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Would appreciate any help on fishing Va.. Bch. will be there on the 17th if you would care to meet up.

Thanks
curtis

hope there's a fish under all your casts


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I think your best bet would be Virginia Beach Fishing Pier and Lynnhaven Fishing Pier. Get some bloodworms and you're ready for spot, croakers and roundhead. If you have a saltwater license you could also try the surf...they have been getting some puppy drum. Good luck!


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Fish'n Phil is right, those are great places to try. You could also try Rudee Inlet. They have a free pier (more like a railing where you can cast into the inlet) which has been producing some small flounder with a few keepers mixed in, plus your usual panfish. You do have to pay for parking though, unless you walk there from the boardwalk.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to post. will i have any problem with current? how much weight to hold in the surf?
can you recomend a bait and tackle?

thanks again,
Curtis


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

For weight, it depends on the day, and how big the waves are. Usually 3ounce will do well on a normal day, but if its rough out, you may want to go higher. For bait I usually use shrimp and bloodworms (real or fake). Bloodworms almost always outfishes shrimp or squid when it comes to stuff like spot or croaker. Basic bottom rig will catch you fish. For flounder at rudee, I use a large jig head with gulp, or a carolina rig with gulp. Good luck!


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks a bunch. got a favorite bait and tackle shop?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Closest to the oceanfront is Princess Anne Distributors...they've been in business for a long time. Their prices are fair. Parking is around the back.

http://princessannedistributing.com


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If you fish Lynnhaven or Va. Beach piers, both have tackle shops on them. Where are you coming from and what kind of water do you fish? That would probably help people answer your question better. Are you a lure guy or do you like soaking bait?


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Comming from knoxville via cocoa beach,fl be there on the 17th.. I like natural and fishbites(esp the new sand flea flavor)
I make surf plugs for sabastion inlet kings, cobia, and tarpon and bahia rosterfish. mostly i like going down to the beach in rubber
boots.

Curtis


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Heading out to VA beach also, are you allowed to fish the surf in/around the boardwalk? I know there are a million ppl there during daylight - am thinking night and/or early AM. Anything biting that would make it interesting to be out there?


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

My understanding is that anywhere there's a lifeguard,fishing is not allowed. You'll need to further north or south to surf fish during the day. You'll need to yield to any swimmers.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

where do you need a fishing license to fish? Pier or surf? 
Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone know if sharks and skate are biting there yet? Going on my first trip there in 2 1/2 weeks. Also if anyine knows the bw price down there that would be helpful.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

If you pay to fish on a pier you do not need a license. If you fish from the beach or any other public area you need a license.


----------

